# Whip cracking!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope. I tried it once when I was a kid and pulled an Indiana Jones and hit myself in the face with it. Haven't tried it since. LOL.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

I can crack a lunge whip... lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol! Yep, it sure hurts when you get youself instead! I've done it many times :S


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you seen me crack the stockwhip? You realise how crappy the crack is from the lunge whip when you can crack a stockwhip


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes lol, But i can't lol so i'll stick to cracking the lunge whip lolsa!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> Lol! Yep, it sure hurts when you get youself instead! I've done it many times :S


yes ma'am, they do hurt but a stock whip I have cracked was easily to crack and hard to hit yourself with (I have used those to work cattle) a bull whip is harder to crack but easy to hit yourself with.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I cracked myself in the butt and called it a day. 


I am jealous of those who can correctly crack a whip though - you'll have to get video!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

My fiance is a big Indiana Jones nerd and can do several different cracks with a 8 foot bull whip. My favorite is when he swings it in circles over his head and then cracks it. I've tried it a few times, got a few good cracks out of it. But I have to do like 10 fails for every successful crack. The craziest part about it is how loud the cracks are. They sound like gunshots.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The swinging overhead one is the first one I taught myself, lol. And many an ear was caught wehile I was practising!

I've never tried cracking a bullwhip, I imagine it would be very different.

The only time I get myself now is when i'm trying something new... But it's fun so it's worth it!

Once I get my good whips i'll see if I can get video :] I might have a video of me cracking it off Bundy in w working class somewhere... i'll have to look!


----------

